# Fixed Pella Casement Sash removal



## keparksDIY (May 15, 2018)

Is anyone familiar how the sash on the Pella designer fixed casement is attached to the frame? 



I have three Pella Designer Casement windows (3'x5.5') set as one large window. They were installed around 2002. Two are hinged but the center one is fixed. The two hinged casement sashes rotted fairly quickly. Pella would not honor any warranty because they could not find bill of sale from builder. After several DIY wood filler repairs, I finally paid for two new sashes which Pella installed. They did give me a good discount on windows, did not charge for the pre-order inspection or the window-stripping. Now the center fixed casement is rotted. Pella will not give me the same discount and they want to charge for service visit and weather stripping and installation. Basically the sash replacement for the one fixed casement would cost me about the same as the two hinged casements did in 2016. 



Now that I have vented a bit... Is anyone familiar how the sash on the designer fixed casement is attached to the frame? To keep cost down I would like to just buy a new sash and install it myself. From the interior I see three screws on the left that appear to be attached to some clip. I was hoping that all I would have to do is remove these screws.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Pictures showing us what you see will help with responses. Different styles require different avenue of approaches.


----------



## keparksDIY (May 15, 2018)

Here are two pictures (I hope...first time trying to attach image to a post in this forum).


















(Do not think images got inserted. They are in my album. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/members/keparksdiy-541002/albums/ 



First picture is side of casement showing a screw in left side of frame about a foot from the bottom. There is also one in center and one about foot from top. None are on the right side. Nothing else visible.

Second picture is a closeup of one of the screws showing that it aligns with a metal plate on the sash. 

I believe that the screw is fastened to the metal clip on the sash and when all three are removed, that side of sash is free from frame. I can run a flat knife on the exterior of the window between the frame and sash with no obstruction, thus it appears it is only fastened by the screws/plates.

However I fear that the top, bottom and other side may be attached to the frame in some other way. On the other side I can insert the knife but at the center there is an obstruction as if I am hitting a screw or pinion. The same is true for the top and bottom. Hoping it is not screwed into the frame, but instead something that would allow me to lift the sash out once the 3 screws holding the plates are removed.


----------



## keparksDIY (May 15, 2018)

Upon further inspection from the exterior, I am fairly certain that the sash is not screwed into the frame. Dont know for sure what or how the mechanisms are, but I think it is designed to be "easily" removed, hopefully without any special tools. 



I can see that the top of sash is held to the frame with a single pinion on the sash that springs up into a hole in the frame. I can get a screwdriver and wedge the pinion down, but not far enough to see the pinion completely free from the frame. 



I can not see the bottom, because the gap is too small, but I think it may be the same as the top.


The side appears to not have a spring pinion. I can pass the flat knife between sash and frame on the entire side except for about one inch in the center of the side. I am thinking that this might be just a "latch" on the frame where you can slip the sash behind. 

If all is correct then I am hoping that I can remove the sash by:
1) Remove the three screws on left interior side. 

2) Go to outside and spring down pinion at top (and hopefully the bottom), while someone applies small amount of outward pressure from the inside on the left side. Hopefully sash just hinged out from the plate holding the right interior side.


If all is true, then I wonder if the pinions attached to the sash will already be part of the new sash or will I have to transfer all the hardware from the old sash.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Try taking the screws out & see what happens .


----------



## keparksDIY (May 15, 2018)

Did not want to take screws out and see what happens until I either have a new sash to install or had filled massive (about 5") of wood rot in bottom corner of existing with epoxy wood filler and/or bondo to provide structural support.


----------

